# Need some information on some bottles I have



## kikorama (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello everyone,

 I'm new in this forum so please excuse my ignorance.

 I have some colbalt blue poison bottles that I got when my dad passed away.  There is a set of 8, progressive in size, and they have the words "Bowman's Drugstore" on them.  They are very pretty and I don't want to part with them, but I was wondering if they are actually worth something.  Can't seem to find anything on the Web about them except this site.  Can anyone help?  Do you need more information?  It says "CLC Co. Patent pending" on the bottom.

 Any information would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome Kiki, individually there probably worth a bunch. Kovels (not the most reliable guide) list a 4 78" at $325. As a set I can't imagine. The CLC co is probably CLG. Carr Lowrey Glass Baltimore 1889-date. There are a few real poison people who I'm sure will check it. I'll be watching this for updates. I'd love a few good pictures too. 

 Is it like this seen at *http://www.antiquebottles.com/southeast/may03.htmlhttp://www.antiquebottles.com/southeast/may03.html*http://www.antiquebottles.com/southeast/may03.html
*Bowman's / Drug Store* 9Â¼" cobalt blue bottle sold on eBay by richllp for $4,761. Back has label for denatured alcohol that shows company is out of Fresno, Calif.


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 2, 2006)

You could buy a nice car with the money from a set like what you have and i recommend you keep them,they have tripled in value in last 15 yrs or so and some of the sizes are very rare,great gift from your dad and you should treasure them. im green with envy.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2006)

The Bowman's Drug Stores poisons come in ten different sizes: 1/2, 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 12, 16 and 32 oz. They are a KI-1 type irregular hexagon poison, and all are very desirable, with some sizes being extremely rare. The ounce size number is on the bottom above the CLG Co. Which sizes do you have? Congratulations on a very nice set of bottles. I have one Bowman's in my collection, along with other irregular hexagon bottles. `Jim


----------



## kikorama (Oct 2, 2006)

HOLY COW!!  Are you serious???  This is what I have: 1, 2, 3 (two of those), 4, 6, 8, 16.  Only the 16 has the Bowman's Drug Store on it.  All the others have POISON on it.  Here is a picture of the set.


----------



## Brains (Oct 2, 2006)

those look very nice[] god lookin bottles


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice! The 6 and 8 oz POISON/ POISON bottles are scarce sizes. The 16-oz Bowman's is a rare bottle, I would estimate $700-1000 for that one alone. The smaller ones are also nice, and none of them are very easy to find. The smaller sizes have been going for around $60-80 each. The 6 and 8 should be over $100 each.

  My Bowman's is a 1-ounce, which is not nearly as rare as the 16. I also have various sizes of the POISON/ POISON in blue and green, as well as the KI-2s, which are identical except for not having POISON. My collection pictures are here on the Poisons forum. Thank you for sharing your beautiful bottles! ~Jim


----------



## kikorama (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is a picture of the 16


----------



## kikorama (Oct 3, 2006)

And here is one of the smaller ones


----------



## kikorama (Oct 3, 2006)

So, is there really a market for these?  I thought that I would want to hold on to them, but if they are worth that much, I don't know.  I might, for once, be able to get out of debt.  On the other hand, it's the only thing my dad left specifically for ANYONE, so I don't know if I would want to get rid of them.  I don't know.. anyone interested?


----------



## brokenshovel (Oct 3, 2006)

Your sure to get a lot of interest.  Maybe the best outcome for you would be to pick the one you like the best.  (think several is you have someone you'll be handing down to one day) and auction the rest.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a very strong market for these bottles among poison collectors. Were it not for a few recent and pending purchases that have all but dried up my collecting budget for now, I would be happy to buy the ones that I do not already have.

  If you are not sure, and do not really need the cash badly, I would hang on to all of them. The prices for these bottles have been steadily increasing, as they are a favorite of poison collectors (I have 16 different ones with two more coming soon!). If you do decide to auction some of them, list the ounce size and sell individually. They are known as KI-1 Irregular Hexagon poisons, and were made by Carr-Lowrey Glass Co. in Baltimore, MD. The bottle was patented in 1914. Good luck if you decide to sell any. They should do very well for you. ~Jim


----------



## barb2 (Oct 6, 2006)

HI
 I don't know much but if you look in the Kovel Bottle book in the poison section I see that the one that is 4 1/2 inches tall is worth around $134, the 6 1/4 inch tall is worth $140 and the 4 7/8 is worth around $325.  There were only the 3 sizes listed.  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats way low,dont use books to judge your bottles moniter poisons and medicines on ebay and youll see the same style come along but much smaller and they are worth very good money.KEEP THE BOWMANS its awsome


----------

